

Stamped - put your stamp of approval on the world - ChrisArchitect
http://www.stamped.com/

======
ChrisArchitect
example: <http://www.stamped.com/parislemon/stamps/9/Iced-Chai>

also sniffed some sort of google connection, then realized it's a gVentures
thing

------
azal
So is this like instagram meets ratings for anything ?

